# Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte



## Carsten LE (26. Apr. 2007)

Guten Tach,

ich bin hier neu und möchte mich und den Teich vorstellen.(ich 47 Jahre alt und 0,075 m³, Teich 11 Jahre alt und ca. 15 m³)
Als wir vor 11 Jahren neu gebaut haben stand fest: ein Teich muß her. Also beim Hausbau gleich die Grube dafür mit ausgehoben. Haus war fertig, Loch im Garten war da, Geld war alle 
Das war dann eine Weile so. Freundliche Nachbarn haben uns mit einer Anzeige wegen Verunstaltung des Dorfes gedroht.
Im nächsten Schritt haben wir eine Folie im Baumarkt für wenig Geld gekauft. Wir haben den Teichuntergrund modeliert und die Folie eingebracht. Dann war erstmal Winter und still ruhte der sich langsam füllende Gartenkrater. Ein solcher Krater isr der Mäuse ihr Tot. Anstatt muntere Fische schwammen morgends tote Mäuse im Krater.  
Im nächsten Anlauf haben wir das Projekt bepflanzt. Der Kraterrand war natürlich zu steil. Also Kokosmatten-Taschen gekauft und befestigt. So allmählich wandelte sich das Bild vom Krater zu einem Teich ähnlichem Objekt. Die Kokostaschen hieltn ... so naja.... nicht ganz so lang. Irgendwann war der ganze Kram vergammelt und die Plfanzen rutschen so langsam Richtung Teichgrund. 

Die Folie hatten wir hinter einer Mauer verlegt, es sollte ja auch hübsch sein. Irgenwann sank der Wasserspiegel unaufhörlich ab. Wind, Verdunstung und sonstige schöne Gründe schieden aus. Ein Loch war des Rätsels Lösung. Und wo? Richtig!! Irgenwo unter oder hinter der Mauer. 
Als Master of Desaster haben wir professionelle Hilfe angefordert. Ein Gartenbauunternehmen riß das alte Gelumpe weg und baute uns einen neuen Teich. So richtig mit Sumpfzone, Flachwasser und tiefen Bereich. Schön, schön und teuer.
Die ganze Bepflanzung entwickelte sich gut und aus dem ersten Teichprojekt hatten wir auch noch ein paar Fische. 1 __ Goldfisch (namentlich bekannt), 7 Orfen (sind ja Schwarmfische und sollen nicht alleine sein), __ Moderlieschen und Elritzen ( sind ja  auch Schwarmfische und blieben nicht allein   - die haben sich prächtig vermehrt.
Zur Technik gehört noch ein Wasserlauf/Miniwasserfall. Wir hören das Plätschern so gerne. 
Irgenwann wechselte das Wasser von klar auf grün. 
Und was macht der stolze Teichbesitzer? Genau: Algentot oder so. Hat kurzfristig geholfen, aber eben nur kurzfristig.
Jetzt war der Zeitpunkt mal richtig nachzudenken.   Was hatten wir falsch gemacht?? 
OK, so ziemlich Alles. Ich glaube, wir haben keinen Fehler ausgelassen. Und das, wo ich doch beruflich mit Wasser zu tun habe. Aber das ist Industrie und kein Teich. Man muß privat und geschäftlich trennen können.  
Also nach diversen Baumarkt Tauchpumpen wurde eine Atlantis 600 gekauft. Daran kam der kleine Filter von Naturagart. Der Auslauf speist das Wasserfällchen. Binnen Stunden wurde das Wasser klar. Da konnten wir auf unserem Lieblingsplatz sitzen und zugucken.  Ein paarmal pro Jahr saugen wir mit der Gardena Schlammsauganlage den Schlamm vom Boden ab. das Filtrat geht nicht in den Teich zurück, sondern läuft in den Garten. Und seitdem genießen wir einen sauberen Teich mit Sichttiefe bis zum Grund. ( Das ist zwar nur ein Meter, aber deswegen kann ich ja den Teich nicht tiefer legen) Und freuen uns an Fischen, Fröschen, __ Libellen und Azurjungfern und anderem Getier. 

Ciao für Erste

Carsten LE


----------



## Dr.J (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Carsten,

Herzlich willkommen bei uns hier.

Na das ist vielleicht eine tolle Geschichte. Hättest du uns mal eher gefunden.  Aber letztendlich ist ja doch alles gut gegangen. 

Dann noch viel Spass hier und natürlich mit deinem Teich.


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Herzlich willkommen Carsten

sehr schön , 

wenn jetzt alles gut ist

dann 

spar schon mal für eine Digicam   

*Wir wollen Teiche sehen !!!!
*  

schöner Bericht für alle Einsteiger ! 
die sich "Schmerzen" ersparen wollen 



mit freundlichem Gruß 

bis bald


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Carsten,

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten von Hobby-Gartenteich. 

Deine (negativen) Erfahrungen sind es, die uns alle hier täglich beratend tätig werden lassen... um sie anderen möglichst zu ersparen. 

Auf Bilder bin ich auch schon mächtig gespannt.... wenn Du technisch nicht klar kommst - meld Dich einfach!


----------



## Carsten LE (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Herzlichen Dank fürs Willkommen,

Dr.J: mich bitte mit C schreib. Als wir den teich gebaut habe...also das erste Mal.... da gab es doch noch gar kein Internet 

Bilder? hier sind die ersten Fotos: - Dachte ich. Wie bekomme och denn große Bilder so klein, dass sie hierher passen???

Ciao
Carsten LE


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Carsten,

entweder Du gehst mal in den Downloadbereich und nimmst eins der dort abgelegten Tools dafür.. oder Du nimmst das hier.
Ist mein Favorit, da total einfach ... 

Die Bilder am besten als .jpg hochladen... 600x800 sollte ausreichen.
Anleitung zum Upload findest Du  hier.


----------



## Carsten LE (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

So ein neuer Anlauf für die Bilder.
 

Das ist DER __ Goldfisch. Einer reicht, die vermehren sich ja auch ganz gerne.
 
Das ist unser ständige Sommerbewohnerin.
 
Zur Zeit haben wir 2 __ Frösche im Teich. Ich habe nicht gewußt, wie die auf einander losgehen und sich bekämpfen.
 
Das ist der Blick in Richtung Terasse.
 
und das ist der Blick vom Balkon. Die Seerosen sind noch dürftig, da sieht man mehr vom Teich.

Ciao
Carsten LE


----------



## Carsten LE (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

@ Annett: Vielen Dank, dieser bilder-Klein-macher ist gut 

Ciao 
Carsten LE


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Carsten,

freut mich, dass Du auch so gut mit dem Progi klarkommst. 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Seerose(n) fast die gesamte Oberfläche zuwuchern... dann sieht man nichts mehr von der "netten" Folie.
Diese zu verstecken haben einige ihre Problemchen - mich inbegriffen!
Ist es Absicht, dass Ihr an der Terrasse nur ein paar Töpfe/Körbe mit Pflanzen stehen habt?
Wenn diese Ebene nicht zum Loch hin abfällt, könnte man dort sicherlich jede Menge hübscher Pflanzen unterbringen.
Müssen ja keine __ Rohrkolben oder __ Schwertlilien sein, die einem die Sicht nehmen. 
Wie tief ist es denn dort eigentlich?

Oder magst Du nix mehr verändern/verbessern an Eurem Teich?


----------



## Carsten LE (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Annett,

auf der Terasse - links unten am Bildrand - stehen ab frostfrei diverse mediterane Pflanzen. Jetzt sind sie noch im Wintergarten.

Die Seerosen wuchern so üppig; ich glaube sie heißen Nilpferdfutter; dass man dann nichts mehr von der Folie sieht. Im Winter sieht man natürlich die ganze FolienFaltenPracht. Was tun? Hast du dafür Ideen?

Umbau: oh ja, wir haben noch Großes vor:
der Miniwasserfall zerbröselt so langsam. Phorphyr, Zement, Wasser und Frost ist keine gute Kombination. Wir sind noch in der Planungsphase.

Wenn das geschafft ist kommt der Teichgrund an die Reihe. Wir wollen diese Seerosen entfernen und irgendwie ein Gestell einbringen. Darauf sollen kleine schwachwüchsige Seerosen. Noch fehlt uns die Idee dafür. Wenn man bei der Aktion den Untergrund noch kaschieren kann, wäre auch gut.

Der Wurzelbereich der Seerosen hat ungefähr die Ausmaße einer Badewanne und ist ca. 1 m tief. Die Wurzel nehmen davon schon ca. 30 - 40 cm ein. 

Auf der einen Seite wollen wir die Fische sehen, aber die Folie ist natürlich nicht so hübsch.

Im Sinne der Werbung: Es gibt immer etwas zu tun.

Ciao

Carsten LE


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hi Carsten,

auch von mir, *Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum*

Und: viel Spaß beim lesen, stöbern und diskutieren...........


----------



## Mühle (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Carsten,

willkommen im Forum. Dein Teich sehr schön  . Fertig wird man nie, ist auch nicht das Ziel, sondern der Weg dorthin  .

Deine Teichgeschichte erinnert mich sehr an meine  , sehr schön, super geschrieben.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Carsten LE (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Britta,

Danke. Hört man gern

Ciao für heute

Carsten LE


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Carsten,

na wenn da noch Pflanzen hinkommen bin ich beruhigt. 

Auf den Schrägen wird nie Substrat halten, welches sie kaschieren würde, höchstens Steinschichtungen - aber das kostet Volumen und die Zwischenräume verdrecken irgendwann. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre dort z.B. die Ufermatte von Naturagart oder Kunstrasen zu verwenden. Oben auf der obersten Stufe mit Steinen beschweren und dann entweder Sand-Lehm-Gemisch einmassieren (geht nicht unter Wasser) oder auch unten wieder Steine zum Beschweren drauflegen/annähen.
Darüber wurde hier schon viel geschrieben. Diese Verwendung dafür entspricht nicht der eigentlichen Bestimmung... aber was wird nicht alles schon zweckentfremdet verwendet.  
Oder Du nimmst gleich die fertigen Taschenmatten...

Mit etwas Geschick näht man an diesen Matten noch im Bereich der Schräge ein paar Steine an, unter die dann auch Unterwasserpflanzen geklemmt werden könnten. Diese benötigen zu 90% kein Substrat - die Ernährung erfolgt über Blätter und Stengel.
Bei den Taschenmatten können sie direkt in die Taschen gesteckt werden. Ich ärgere mich heute noch, dass es damals keine fertigen Taschenmatten gab, als ich die Ufermatte gekauft habe. Selber nähen ist äußerst nervig.


----------



## Carsten LE (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hi Annett,

vordere Knate, da wo die Oase-pumpe leuchte ict eine Stufe. Da kann ich die Folie mit Ufermatte oder Kunstrasen vedecken. -Gute Idee.  Gegenüber kann ich die Matten in die Sumpfzone einarbeiten.

Hast du noch Idden für "Seerosengestell"? 

Ciao
Carsten LE


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hi,

stell doch einfach was drunter. 
Tontopf, mit Ufermatten getarnter Bierkasten, durchlöcherter Eimer, aufgeschichtete Ziegel/Weinsteine.... völlig egal.
Nur von oben sollte es halt etwas "ordentlich" aussehen.

Oder Du sperrst die neue Seerose(n) in Gefäße ein. Das funktioniert auch relativ gut mit Sorten für größere Tiefen.
Meine Chromatella wird an einigen Stellen als Wucherer beschrieben. Bei mir bleibt sie eher zu artig - in ihrem Eimer.


----------



## Carsten LE (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

jaja, da prallen die Geister aufeinander.  
Wir planen und denken im Familien- und Freundesverbund. Da reichen die Vorstellungen von einfach bis high tech und high end.

Die Seerosen waren mal in Gefäßen.... Auch waren die Körbe aus Kokosmatten. Hält nicht ewig. Nachdem die verrottet waren, haben sie sich über den gesamten Grund ausgebreitet. 

Wann ist eigentlich der beste Zeitpunkt für eine Sanierung? Frühjahr oder Herbst?

Ciao
Carsten LE


----------



## Dr.J (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Carsten,



> Dr.J: mich bitte mit C schreib. Als wir den teich gebaut habe...also das erste Mal.... da gab es doch noch gar kein Internet



Du sagtest dein Teich ist 11 Jahre alt, also hast du ihn ca. 1996 gebaut. Das Internet (geboren 1969) begann seinen Siegeszug 1993. Aber zu deiner Beruhigung: Das Forum gab es 1996 noch nicht  

Das nur mal so als Info. Und weiter mit dem ursprünglichen Thema.


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Carsten,

wenn Du was am Teich machen willst, dann würde ich jetzt ganz langsam anfangen. 
Dann hat der Teich noch für den Rest des Jahres Zeit sich wieder zu fangen...
Spätsommer ginge ebenfalls.

Die Seerose da rauszuholen wird sicherlich nicht lustig.
Du hast aus meiner Sicht zwei Möglichkeiten:
-Vorsichtig mit einer Rosenschere bewaffnet in den Teich und Stück für Stück das Rhizom durchtrennen + rauswerfen. Dabei möglichst wenig Dreck aufwühlen, denn das könnte den Fischen arge Probleme bereiten. Und die Folie nicht beschädigen!! 

-Wasser rauspumpen und wenigstens teilweise in Regentonnen/Planschbecken zwischenlagern, dann die Seerose rausholen (wie auch immer  ), den Schmodder entfernen und dann das Teichwasser wieder einfüllen.
So fängst Du wenigstens nicht wieder bei Null an.

Als Pflanzgefäß für die neue(n) Seerose(n) kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung die kleineren und größeren Mörteleimer vom Baumarkt empfehlen. Sie sind günstig und ein stabiler Henkel zum bequemen Rausheben ist auch noch dran - was will man mehr?
Allerdings sollten sie ein paar Tage auslüften und ab und an mit Wasser gespült werden. Nagelneu riechen die furchtbar....

Als Substrat kommt in den Eimer ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch und ab und an direkt tief ins Substrat Düngerkegel oder Blaukorn.
Seerosen sind Starkzehrer... also würde ich auch nach ein paar Pflanzen als Ersatz für das Monster nachdenken. 
Ihre "Arbeit" muss jemand anderes übernehmen.

Eine gute Bezugsquelle für Pflanzen habe ich dieses Jahr entdeckt... http://www.wasserpflanzengärtnerei.de/ 
Man kann dort direkt kaufen........ dann sind die Preise auch günstiger als im Bau- oder Gartenmarkt.


----------



## Carsten LE (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Guten Morgen,

@Dr. J: das habe ich nicht gewußt. Ich dachte, das Internet ist eine Erfindung der Neuzeit! ... Naja, für mich. Wir haben Internet seit 7 Jahren und DSL seit 1 Jahr. (Stolz-Schwell-Brust) 

@Annett: So Gutes so nah! Über die Gärtnerei hatte ich in der LVZ schon gelesen, aber bislang war ich nicht dort. Ist von mir nur einen Sprung weit weg. Da werde ich mal vorbei schauen.

Seerosen sind doch Flachwurzeler. Sind flache Plastekörbe nicht besser als tiefe Eimer? 

Kunstrasen als Untergrund: auf der Rückseite sind Noppen. Können die sich langfristig mit der Folie verschweißen? 

Beste Zeit: Jetzt! -na dann mal los. Da habe ich die nächsten Wochenenden viel zu tun. 

Ich werde den Wasserspiegel weit absenken und dann im Modder wühlen   und von Hand den Grund ausräumen. Das ist mir mit Blick auf die Folie sicherer. Ich ahnte schon, dass das irgendwann auf mich zu kommt.

Ciao
Carsten LE


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Carsten,

Du kannst auch eine flachere Schale nehmen.
Nur die Körbe sind, bedingt durch die Löcher, nicht so toll.
Dort werden eben auch Nährstoffe aus dem Substrat in das Teichwasser abgegeben. Außerdem sind manche Rhizome so kräftig, dass sie Dir den Korb irgendwann zerlegen. 

Wenn Du bei Euch fertig bist - ich hab hier auch noch so ein Monster, das aus dem Teich muss. 
Sie sitzt allerdings noch in einem Riesenkorb - was ich ändern will. 

Das wird sicher auch ne halbe Schlammschlacht. Und Joachim will nicht mit in den Teich.


----------



## Carsten LE (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Hallo Annett,

ich dachte, dass Löcher vorhanden sein müssen - von wegen Stoffaustausch oder Gammel im Eimer !?!

Ach liebes Annettchen,....bei dir den Teich ausräumen und Seerosenmonster bändigen... ich würde ja so gerne, aber ich habe noch Milch auf dem Feuer und ein Wildschwein im Ofen.... Schadeschade, es ist im Moment gerade ganz ungünstig.  Außerdem habe ich so eine Fremdschlammallergie : 

Ciao
Carsten LE


----------



## elra40 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*



Carsten LE schrieb:


> Guten Tach,
> 
> ich bin hier neu und möchte mich und den Teich vorstellen.(ich 47 Jahre alt und 0,075 m³, Teich 11 Jahre alt und ca. 15 m³)
> Als wir vor 11 Jahren neu gebaut haben stand fest: ein Teich muß her. Also beim Hausbau gleich die Grube dafür mit ausgehoben. Haus war fertig, Loch im Garten war da, Geld war alle
> ...


wo ist das bild


----------



## elra40 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich, eine lange Geschichte*

Bei uns im Garten befindet sich auch noch der Grater ,und nun gehen unsere Meinungen auseinander+Folie oder gemauert, mit einem Zusatz (flüssig)-pci-Dichtungsmittel.
Soll in den Mörtel+Putz im Teich.
Wer hat Erfahrung damit gemacht ?/oder doch lieber folie???? 
mfG elra40


----------

